# Hershey, PA area?



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Might be moving back to the mid-Atlantic since I'm looking at a job near Hershey, PA. Anybody want to give me the low down on riding in the area? I assume it is excellent based on my visit and races I've done in that general area in the past.

Any local racing teams or do you have to go over to Harrisburg or down to Lancaster area to find them?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Lancaster is real close, I can't vouch for the racing but the riding in Central PA is really good (as long as you don't mind the way the fields are fertilized).


----------



## fujiwoojie (Oct 25, 2008)

Your sources are correct. Hershey and Lancaster are excellent for riding. Miles and miles of open roads. There's races within ~1 hr drive or less every weekend during the summer. Only problem with living close to Hershey and Harrisburg is that there aren't many teams situated close by. Most are closer to Lancaster. 

PM me if you want more info on rides, teams, races etc.


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Great riding around Hershey, Harrisburg, E-town,Middletown areas. Lancaster has been where most of the racing happens although this past year a lot of them ended up being cancelled due to promoter problems. A new team is being formed out of In-Gear in Hummelstown(bike shop). There will be Saturday team rides starting up from the shop in the next few weeks. Pacycling.org and redroseraces.com are two good links for info on teams and racing.


----------



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

Riding is super in Lancaster County. I'm on the eastern end near Chester County. From here west and northwest towards Hershey is all good.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

For open farmland head north or east of lebanon city between I78 and I76.

Lebanon County = Lancaster County - Tourists.


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

Lebanon county -- Thanks a lot for the suggestion.
Sharon and I tried riding the farmland roads southeast and south of the city of Lebanon, and it was really outstanding. 
Also rode into the city of Lebanon, which was pleasant enough, kinda quiet on Sunday. While we were stopped, a knowledgable local resident talked with us, we asked him what to visit. Turns out there's this rather pretty lake on the northeast side of town with a ridable dirt path around it.

Ken


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Northern York and Cumberland-Franklin are also great for riding.

Northern York = Hilly. Lots of gain 100 ft, lose 100 ft.

Cumberland (west of Mechanicsburg) / Franklin = Farm fields all the way to Hagerstown Md where you hit the Potomac / C&O Canal


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow. Thread dredge. But since we're discussing riding in south central PA, I'll add my 2 cents. Axionn's characterization of Franklin County as all farm fields neglects some pretty serious ridges along the west side, maybe 15 miles west of Chambersburg.

I live in Adams County which is short rollers in the south, really hilly in the north, and has a good sized ridge along the western side that is home to Michaux State Forest. There are few areas better than Gettysburg for road riding thanks to the road layout and varied terrain.


----------



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

Ken
I don't get on the RBR much so was surprised when and email popped up mentioning your post. Glad it worked out for you. A big 10-4 to cyclo-phile regarding South Central Pa. IMHO you can find just about any terrain you want with not a lot of effort. What the hills make up for in duration, they can make up for in intensity, and for the farmland, some of the best on the planet.


----------



## macbugs (Jul 12, 2004)

*Hey now!*



Ken Roberts said:


> Lebanon county -- Thanks a lot for the suggestion.
> Sharon and I tried riding the farmland roads southeast and south of the city of Lebanon, and it was really outstanding.
> Also rode into the city of Lebanon, which was pleasant enough, kinda quiet on Sunday. While we were stopped, a knowledgable local resident talked with us, we asked him what to visit. Turns out there's this rather pretty lake on the northeast side of town with a ridable dirt path around it.
> 
> Ken


South and southeast of Lebanon is my area! I'm the only one allowed to know about this area!

Seriously, it is truely a great place to ride. I live in the Middle Creek area and a good ride is to ride towards Cornwall, head over to Mount Gretna, over to E-town, south to Manheim, then towards Lititz, then home. You really have alot of great choices in the area. 
Just watch out for the "road apples". The locals know what I mean.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

I live and ride in Franklin County, PA. This valley is the best. Something for every level of intensity.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

My annual charity ride starts in Hershey and goes east. The riding is great in that area. I know many folks who work and ride around Hershey, so just PM me if you want some contacts.


----------

